# Who do i back charge



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Which one of these clown's should I be back charging for my time moving equipment around, call subs, moving sand back in to there piles I just go done removing because they had no ekling of any snow coming anytime in the future. 
SO JUST WHO IN THE HELL DO I GET TO BACK CHARGE BECAUSE ONE OF THEM IS GETTING A BILL!!!! ( I AIN'T KIDDING ASK MY SUBS)payup

*GOD
MOTHER NATURE
THE DUMA&* WEATHER FORCASTERS*

I want some ones friggin head on a platter this is the 3rd time those retards have cried wolf in the past 6 weeks. they have not forecasted a Frigg in one close at all this year:realmad:, one god blessed station would say we isn't going to get crap then the other say's we are going to get dumped on, then o o o wait a minute never mine it's going to miss us completely woops no well no we might get a inch which Frigg in ones is your stupid retards I wish I could make what they do and be wrong all the dam time !!!

KI hate to see how bad these retards are going to miss the tornado season that's going to be very interesting !!


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

littleo92;775572 said:


> SO JUST WHO IN THE HELL DO I GET TO BACK CHARGE BECAUSE ONE OF THEM IS GETTING A BILL!!!! ( I AIN'T KIDDING ASK MY SUBS)payup
> 
> *GOD can't back charge him. He's the Judge
> MOTHER NATURE can't back charge her. She has God as her lawyer
> THE DUMA&* WEATHER FORCASTERS can't back charge them. It's in their contract "...not responsible for acts of God."*


Sorry about your luck.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought Des moines had heavy snow all day today?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Your not alone last few weeks they have hyped up big storms here and then the night before boom going North or going south or peters out with little to no moisture.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Jackasses backed off the wx advisory for tonight. Radar is showing precip but most isn't even reaching the ground. They get too carried away with the headlines, at one time they had most of Iowa down for 14+ inches.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

tls22 it was all NW of dm area, ames and surounding areas got like 5" but the ground temps where way to warm and it did not snow as hard as they said it was going to . they change there mind three times in 36 hrs of the storm, gets kind of confusioning on what the hell to perpar for if they have no dam clue!!!!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

littleo92;775572 said:


> !!!
> 
> KI hate to see how bad these retards are going to miss the tornado season that's going to be very interesting !!


They will not miss because of doppler radar, the cure all. They call ever swirl on the doppler a tornado and that covers their arse. They rely heavy on doppler radar these days and if it ever goes down they/we are screwed.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I feel your pain. Not looking forward to the snow forecasted in MI over the next 24 hours. This bites!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I still will say they miss a tornado the swirl on a radar never is the same swirl thats on the ground.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Good thing my plow is a truck length away.I'll put it on tomorrow just in case .Tues calls for 2-4 and weds.1-3.


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

Little, I feel your pain. I am pissed as hell too. they sit hear and say that Des Moines got 2-4 inches and the only thing white is the grass. I am from the Marshalltown area and they were saying we got 3-5 and Conrad about 10 minutes north of me got 10". BULLSH*T! The roads are wet and thats it. The NWS needs to clarify how they measure snow and let everyone know if that is how much is gonna fall or if that is how much is gonna accumulate. Thank god I didn't hang my plows or put my salter on. But I did do a bunch of runnin around gettn ready for the EVENT that never happened. Send me there address so I can get a piece of the pie Little!


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

Little, I know your pain. I ran around getting one of my plow trucks ready and it was all for nothing! The NWS needs to clarify the amount forcasted is fallen or accumulated. They said Conrad got 10". BULLSH*T. They said we got 3-5. The pavement was only wet. Check out the picture, doesn't look like 3-5.


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

OOPS, sorry guys I thought the first post was deleted.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

IA snoman I hear you hell the wauy they where talking is if like north of ames was a waste land of snow and tht you guys where just snowed in, your pictures show a very differant contras of whatt hey are saying happen!!!


----------

